# Need help with scaping a 2.5 gallon tank



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm having the same problem trying to figure out how to Aquascape, so I'm not sure I'll be much help. 

However, what I'd like to suggest is one focal point. And try not to centre it. 

So perhaps arrange the rocks so that its creating a valley of some sort? Or maybe place a couple of the rocks together to draw your eye to that spot instead of to all 4 rocks. 

Just a suggestion, probably not much help.


----------



## goatnad (Aug 13, 2015)

I like the first one the most but it does still need work. Try using the 1/3 rule by cutting your tank into thirds and placing your rocks along one of the dividing lines. I've also read that putting most or all rocks leaning in the same direction. This is said to be more natural and more pleasing to the eyes. I would also try to group the rocks together a little more. Not right on top of each other but closer. You can look at other iwagumi scape and try to mimic their placement.


----------



## lothlin (Sep 10, 2014)

I feel like the first is almost there, but the stone in the bottom left is throwing it off. IMHO I'd remove that rock all together or move it closer to the other three.

Actually, a quick google search turned this up - http://fish-etc.com/aquascaping-main/create-an-iwugami-aquascape - it seems to have some nice, well laid out, basic info. Might help.


----------



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

I love the first one! What type of sand is that?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I feel you are on the right track, either would be a really good attempt but there is always room for improvement. First suggestion, play around until you are happy. If one rock is frustrating you, replace it. On my first rock scape I was happy with, I had about 150lbs of stone but only used about 30lbs. Overkill but I found a cheap supply of stone at a rock yard. I found that half the stones just didn't work at all while I consistently use use 5 or 6 when rescaping, often in different positions and whatnot but some stones are just better shaped than others. 

I would also pay attention to slopes. For example, even though I like the first scape, I like the front substrate to be level and don't know if I would like it as much with substrate even, it would make the left corner rock look more exaggerated. I am much more fond of the second scape and feel that has a nice valley. Just lowering the substrate in front and using the larger front stone on a slope would do it for me.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

WickedOdie said:


> I'm having the same problem trying to figure out how to Aquascape, so I'm not sure I'll be much help.
> 
> However, what I'd like to suggest is one focal point. And try not to centre it.
> 
> ...





goatnad said:


> I like the first one the most but it does still need work. Try using the 1/3 rule by cutting your tank into thirds and placing your rocks along one of the dividing lines. I've also read that putting most or all rocks leaning in the same direction. This is said to be more natural and more pleasing to the eyes. I would also try to group the rocks together a little more. Not right on top of each other but closer. You can look at other iwagumi scape and try to mimic their placement.


I just read up on the rule of thirds and it makes sense, I'll try to rearrange it so that my focal point is closer to one of those sweet spots. I don't want to put them all in the same direction because of the whole "second largest rock should be in the opposite direction to create tension" which I agree with because if all the rocks were in the same direction it'd look too unnatural. One of the the largest problems is that the nice sharp pointy rock that I'd like to be the main focal point is too short, so that's what I pair it with that flatter piece to try to increase it's size. 


lothlin said:


> I feel like the first is almost there, but the stone in the bottom left is throwing it off. IMHO I'd remove that rock all together or move it closer to the other three.
> 
> Actually, a quick google search turned this up - http://fish-etc.com/aquascaping-main/create-an-iwugami-aquascape - it seems to have some nice, well laid out, basic info. Might help.


thanks for the link! I'm trying to figure out some way to keep that rock in because that's the piece that's introducing the tension which I think is needed especially in scapes that have pointy rocks going in one direction. 


Julie7778 said:


> I love the first one! What type of sand is that?


I don't really remember, got it from a friend. I believe it's CaribSea Super Naturals Tahitian Black Moon & Flourite Black Sand mixed together or something like that. I'll just use osmocote root tabs and it should be fine. 


talontsiawd said:


> I feel you are on the right track, either would be a really good attempt but there is always room for improvement. First suggestion, play around until you are happy. If one rock is frustrating you, replace it. On my first rock scape I was happy with, I had about 150lbs of stone but only used about 30lbs. Overkill but I found a cheap supply of stone at a rock yard. I found that half the stones just didn't work at all while I consistently use use 5 or 6 when rescaping, often in different positions and whatnot but some stones are just better shaped than others.
> 
> I would also pay attention to slopes. For example, even though I like the first scape, I like the front substrate to be level and don't know if I would like it as much with substrate even, it would make the left corner rock look more exaggerated. I am much more fond of the second scape and feel that has a nice valley. Just lowering the substrate in front and using the larger front stone on a slope would do it for me.


I have plenty of substrate so I think playing around more with slopes is a great idea. Yeah for the first scape the left stone was really throwing me off, I wanted it to contrast but had a hard time figuring out how to put it somewhere without making it the focal point. 
Thanks for all your help guys! I'll mess around with it soon again and see what I can come up with.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

you? noob? no way!

you have some good potential pieces. just need to find ways of making them work together.

first off, play with your slope. back to front, left to right, right to left, back left to front right, etc etc. you can birth so many scapes that way.

if monte carlo is going to be your only plant, i suggest more stones. here are my reasons:
you should try working on your sense of scaling--your tank looks like a much larger rock can fit in there. and there are two ways of approaching this: you can buy the actual larger rock, or you can aggregate some stones together to make a larger rock. what makes the latter much more versatile is that you can place partially cover the rocks to give the illusion of a large rock AND plant in those crevices.

you can also create terraces to add significant height to your tank.

that being said, i like the flow of the first.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

played with some more rock formations let me know what you guys think. tried making the slope for the first layout steeper but after adding the 4th rock everything feels so cramped but if i don't put it in it feels too bare. 








here's another rock formation i liked. the right grouping have a larger color difference but once algae grows on you won't be able to tell?


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

oops rotated the lower right stone and elevated the slope more. 
yay or nay?


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

was looking at my tank and realized that maybe just the two outcropping rocks in the dead middle would look nice. what do you think? even though it breaks all the rules it's the one that looks to most relaxin to me so far lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noseprint (Jun 29, 2015)

I like the scape a lot, but to me personally it's a bit distracting right in the middle. Why don't you move both outcroppings to each side, or put space in between each rock? It will be cool once the monte carlo fills in. I think an odd number of rocks makes it look more natural, too, but that's just me.

Bump:


neilshieh said:


> oops rotated the lower right stone and elevated the slope more.
> yay or nay?


I also really love this scape!


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

post 11 is the best so far for me.

why not dome the gravel. high in the centre and back, low at the front and sides. 

then, just left of the middle of the crest place an arrangement like that in post 11. 

the crest will give it all more height too.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for all your help guys! I was playing around with the stones and randomly just decided to do a mountain-esque scape and I put this together and was finally satisfied. coincidentally it follows the rule of thirds haha. planted some Monte Carlo and im just going to let it dry start for now. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiamiArt (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Neil,

Congrats on feeling satisfied. That's the objective.

Please allow me to share a few tips for this or you next aquascape:

Look for inspiration for you aquascape by looking at other's work and choosing 3 or 4 that you like. Then compare them to see similarities or themes. These should then find their way into your piece.
For a rockscape (an iwagumi), balance is very important. Your current work seems to need a little balance on the lower right corner. See about adding a smaller, flatter stone there pointing towards the large stone.
Set the stones a little deeper into the substrate to make them look like they've been there a long time.
See how you like the large stone if you move it an inch or two towards the center point of the aquarium. Does that make it feel stronger?
If you have or can find them, a few more smaller stones set supporting the other ones will add interest and detail

If you're interested, I did a ScapeFu Podcast on Iwagumi that may help you.


----------



## noseprint (Jun 29, 2015)

that looks awesome! great scape!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi Neil, glad you got the scape that you liked. That's all that matters. 
Coincidentally, it's my favorite one out of all the choices.


----------



## Maverick2015 (Aug 8, 2015)

neilshieh said:


> Thanks for all your help guys! I was playing around with the stones and randomly just decided to do a mountain-esque scape and I put this together and was finally satisfied. coincidentally it follows the rule of thirds haha. planted some Monte Carlo and im just going to let it dry start for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely my favorite of the ones you posted. Looking good.


----------

